# Gomorra 2: come sarà. Anticipazioni, cast, trama, personaggi.



## admin (13 Giugno 2015)

Emergono nuove anticipazioni (http://www.milanworld.net/gomorra-2-serie-tv-uscita-cast-video-anteprima-vt28503.html ) sulla prossima stagione di Gomorra, la celebre serie tv trasmessa da Sky. Per cominciare, i personaggi visti al termine della prima stagione li ritroveremo tutti. E la storia ripartirà proprio da dove era finita. Ciro Di Marzio, cane sciolto, tramerà contro tutti. Si dice addirittura che potremmo assistere ad una sorta di alleanza tra i due clan, Savastano e Conte. Ma i patti saranno mantenuti fino alla fine? Ci saranno due nuovi personaggi, entrambi femminili. Il primo è Chanel, sorella di Zecchinetta che fu assassinato da Genny e dai suoi amici nel corso della prima stagione. Chanel, il cui vero nome è Annalisa, farà di tutto per vendicare la morte del fratello. L'altra new entry è Patrizia, nipote di un affiliato al clan Savastano. Malammore. Patrizia sottrarrà informazioni e le riporterà, puntuali, allo zio. Ritroveremo, ovviamente, anche Gennaro Savastano.

Quando inizia la seconda stagione di Gomorra? Ancora non è stata comunicata la data precisa.


----------



## Sanchez (13 Giugno 2015)

Mi immagino Sarri che a metà stagione si dimette ''rimarrò comunque nei paragi, vado a girare un paio di scene a Scampia, saluti''


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Emergono nuove anticipazioni (http://www.milanworld.net/gomorra-2-serie-tv-uscita-cast-video-anteprima-vt28503.html ) sulla prossima stagione di Gomorra, la celebre serie tv trasmessa da Sky. Per cominciare, i personaggi visti al termine della prima stagione li ritroveremo tutti. E la storia ripartirà proprio da dove era finita. Ciro Di Marzio, cane sciolto, tramerà contro tutti. Si dice addirittura che potremmo assistere ad una sorta di alleanza tra i due clan, Savastano e Conte. Ma i patti saranno mantenuti fino alla fine? Ci saranno due nuovi personaggi, entrambi femminili. Il primo è Chanel, sorella di Zecchinetta che fu assassinato da Genny e dai suoi amici nel corso della prima stagione. Chanel, il cui vero nome è Annalisa, farà di tutto per vendicare la morte del fratello. L'altra new entry è Patrizia, nipote di un affiliato al clan Savastano. Malammore. Patrizia sottrarrà informazioni e le riporterà, puntuali, allo zio. Ritroveremo, ovviamente, anche Gennaro Savastano.
> 
> Quando inizia la seconda stagione di Gomorra? Ancora non è stata comunicata la data precisa.


 @Admin la panchina del Napoli trema, magari Conte rapisce Sarri al posto di Savastano


----------



## S.1899 (15 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Emergono nuove anticipazioni (http://www.milanworld.net/gomorra-2-serie-tv-uscita-cast-video-anteprima-vt28503.html ) sulla prossima stagione di Gomorra, la celebre serie tv trasmessa da Sky. Per cominciare, i personaggi visti al termine della prima stagione li ritroveremo tutti. E la storia ripartirà proprio da dove era finita. Ciro Di Marzio, cane sciolto, tramerà contro tutti. Si dice addirittura che potremmo assistere ad una sorta di alleanza tra i due clan, Savastano e Conte. Ma i patti saranno mantenuti fino alla fine? Ci saranno due nuovi personaggi, entrambi femminili. Il primo è Chanel, sorella di Zecchinetta che fu assassinato da Genny e dai suoi amici nel corso della prima stagione. Chanel, il cui vero nome è Annalisa, farà di tutto per vendicare la morte del fratello. L'altra new entry è Patrizia, nipote di un affiliato al clan Savastano. Malammore. Patrizia sottrarrà informazioni e le riporterà, puntuali, allo zio.* Ritroveremo, ovviamente, anche Gennaro Savastano.
> *
> Quando inizia la seconda stagione di Gomorra? Ancora non è stata comunicata la data precisa.



L'ho appena terminata! (La prima serie italiana che guardo  )
Ma Genny non è morte alla fine della stagione?


----------



## admin (15 Gennaio 2016)

S.1899 ha scritto:


> L'ho appena terminata! (La prima serie italiana che guardo  )
> Ma Genny non è morte alla fine della stagione?



No!

P.S Guardati anche Romanzo Criminale


----------



## S.1899 (15 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> No!
> 
> P.S Guardati anche Romanzo Criminale



buona notizia  !!

ho cercato su internet ma c'è due Romanzo Criminale  
La serie o il film?


----------



## admin (15 Gennaio 2016)

La Serie! (sono due stagioni).

E' la miglior serie italiana della storia. Trasmessa anche in Usa.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Gennaio 2016)

Gomorra con Romanzo sono le 2 serie TV italiane più belle di sempre .
Ci aggiungo anche " Faccia d'angelo " serie di 2/3 puntate bellissima .


----------



## Louis Gara (16 Gennaio 2016)

Dovrebbe uscire il 3 maggio. Praticamente hanno fatto passare 2 anni, un po' esagerato


----------



## juventino (17 Gennaio 2016)

Il finale della prima stagione è stato probabilmente il punto più alto mai raggiunto dalla televisione italiana. È una delle serie che aspetto di più.


----------



## S.1899 (17 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Serie! (sono due stagioni).
> 
> E' la miglior serie italiana della storia. Trasmessa anche in Usa.



Grazie mille! 
L'ho appena trovato sottotitolato francese


----------

